# New Merlin Build



## MerlinJude (Sep 7, 2009)

I have been accumulating parts and working on this build for several months now and its FINISHED! Rides like magic and looks like a dream. Just exceeds all of my expectations, and so far my component choices seem good.

The frame is a 1998 Merlin Extralight that I picked up on ebay. No headbadge and the only small decal is on the headtube. Suits me fine. It came with an Ouzo Pro fork which I decided not to use because I needed a little longer steerer and will sell it. 

I originally intended to utilize mostly used components but after researching Groups decided to go with the new 2010 Ultegra instead of cobbling together and wondering how it would all work and look together It seemed only right to get the latest and greatest and most bang-for-the-buck, since this was to be my first new road bike in over 30 years (since an early seventies Mercian Superlight). No decisions were made to get lightest or most expensive available components. Ultegra was chosen because it is allegedly functionally pretty much the same as the DA 7900, costs a lot less and only weighs a little more. Brakes are improved over 6600, the shifters were much improved with internal cable routing, lighter, levers more accesible while on the hoods, longer hoods for my big hands, front & rear deraillers work with new chain and 11-28 cassette and compact crank – lots of reasons to choose the 6700 package. And Shimano’s video for installing the 7900 group helped a lot ‘cause the 6700 is so similar. Hopefully I will be able to get up big hills with the 34-28 combo as I get in little better shape. Really didn’t want a triple. At first I didn’t like the blue-greenish color with the titanium frame but its really growing on me.

The rest & why:

Wheels – 2009 Mavic Ksyrium Elite (reasonably light and very strong – longevity)
Tires – Continental GP 4000, 700x25
Seat - WTB Rocket w/titanium rails (butt comfy on WTB before)
Seatpost – Ritchey Carbon Pro (carbon for comfort, strong & mid-priced)
Fork - Easton EC90 SL (great deal on a new one with 1” steerer,FSA plug only one to fit)
King Headset (the best with King spacers – gold, green, red for fun)
Stem – Ritchey Carbon WCS 4-Matrix.(combo of strength & light & match seatpost)
Handlebars – FSA K-Wing Carbon Compact (carbon, compact, internal routing & multi hand positions – really splurged here)
Pedals – (not sure who makes them but the lighter version of Power Straps peds w/o the straps – half toe clips instead & great so far)
Bottle cages – King (tubular chrome-molly steel – strong, light and liked the look)

One really neat thing is that the bike is very well balanced: I pick the frame up in the middle and like a mid-engined race car the weight is equal front and back.
At some point I may go with clipless pedals and lower the handlebars, but for now this is what my old bod (in its 60th year) likes and you can only teach an old dog so many new tricks at a time.
Really, really lovin’ it!!!


----------



## TiCruiser (Feb 21, 2009)

Nice build. The stack height looks kind of tall. Is it higher than the limit for the Easton fork? (I believe that is 50mm).


----------



## MerlinJude (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks. I did everything except for the headset install.
The stack is 50mm, which is the recommended limit, with 10 on top. I cut the steerer to the max and figured I can move down as needed.


----------



## Topher (Jun 5, 2005)

Nice job! Enjoy!


----------



## natedg200202 (Sep 2, 2008)

It's a beautiful bike - looks great with the new Ultegra!

About the steerer length - it just freaks me out a bit. If you ever stand up to sprint or climb, you will probably notice much flex because of this very long unsupported (above the head tube) section of fork steerer. If that's what your body needs, then I guess your stuck with it. I hope you will be able to get more limber and lower that with time. It just doesn't look very sound to me. 

Other than that, hope you enjoy it!


----------



## MerlinJude (Sep 7, 2009)

natedg200202 said:


> It's a beautiful bike - looks great with the new Ultegra!
> 
> About the steerer length - it just freaks me out a bit. If you ever stand up to sprint or climb, you will probably notice much flex because of this very long unsupported (above the head tube) section of fork steerer. If that's what your body needs, then I guess your stuck with it. I hope you will be able to get more limber and lower that with time. It just doesn't look very sound to me.
> 
> Other than that, hope you enjoy it!


I think its probably plenty strong. Easton says it is within their specs for their fork. Also, I had a piece about an inch long left from the cut of the steerer and I was amazed at how much force it took to crack it with a large bench vise. I repeatedly squeezed it from several directions and it cracked but did not break apart. The carbon appeared to be layered very finely and amazingly strong.
Thanks for the compliment on the build and your concern.


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

That's really nice, good job. 6700 was a wise choice IMO.

What's up with those pedals though?


----------



## MerlinJude (Sep 7, 2009)

Hank Stamper said:


> That's really nice, good job. 6700 was a wise choice IMO.
> 
> What's up with those pedals though?


Thanks-
Pedals are light, spin smooth, my feet seems to stick with them just fine, and they're super easy to get in and out of. Like I said, it's hard to teach an old dog too many new tricks at a time. I've never tried clipless but one of these days---


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

Makes sense. If it ain't broke.............


----------



## fast ferd (Jan 30, 2009)

Very nicely done. Not always easy to find the pre-Litespeed-ownership Merlins, distinguishable, among other things, by cleaner welds and the integrated seatpost binder.

You can obtain decals thru Merlin/Litespeed. Most likely, these will not be the period-correct ones for your model year, but it takes a keen eye to notice the difference. One applies the decals by carefully/firmly centering where you want to apply, then rubbing the backside of the decal sheet to transfer it. The decals easily deteriorate, so I recommend using a high quality clearcoat like Ever Brite. 

Some like to go stealth mode and remove all decals. Merlins enjoy the highest reputation for quality, so there's nothing wrong with proudly announcing your ride.


----------



## Big Papa (Sep 20, 2009)

Sweet looking bike, I also have a 98 Merlin with Dura- ace 7700 pedals, nice and light, very good ride.


----------



## MerlinJude (Sep 7, 2009)

Big Papa said:


> Sweet looking bike, I also have a 98 Merlin with Dura- ace 7700 pedals, nice and light, very good ride.


Would love to some pix of your '98, especially of all the decals if they are original.
I'm considering trying to find some appropriate ones.


----------



## MandM (Jan 11, 2008)

*vintage decals*

here's the "vintage" decal set from Merlin:
http://www.shopatron.com/products/p...=DEC-M-VINTAGE+DECAL+SET/615.2.1.1.0.0.0.0.0?

the downtube decal is wrong for the early models though (the ME is integrated), should look like this example (from eBay):
http://cgi.ebay.com/Merlin-Extralig...dZViewItemQQptZRoad_Bikes?hash=item53de40c39e

it's a subtle difference.

good luck. great bike. M


----------



## MerlinJude (Sep 7, 2009)

MandM said:


> here's the "vintage" decal set from Merlin:
> http://www.shopatron.com/products/p...=DEC-M-VINTAGE+DECAL+SET/615.2.1.1.0.0.0.0.0?
> 
> the downtube decal is wrong for the early models though (the ME is integrated), should look like this example (from eBay):
> ...


Thanks!
That style of downtube decal is available on eBay as a reproduction and would be a place to start.
And I would still like to see a complete original '98 set on a bike to see if the other "vintage" ones match up.


----------

